# Loose Droppings



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

as some of you know i Changed my feeding from Grain to Purina Nutriblend Gold&green a week or so ago the first couple of days their Poop was fine . When i fed Grain i did see Some Loose Droppings but not that much. Now that i'm feeding Gold&green almost all poop are loose and messy, Its really not pleasant to clean loft full of loose poop. I'm wondering Is there supplement that i can give me birds to tighten up the dropping ? Ps. My birds are healthy so i know its not sickness thats causing this. and I also stopped giving them grit so its also not that thats causing it. Anything out that that has been proven to tighten up the poop ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is the trade off with pellets sorry. you can try using organic apple cider vinegar in the water and add a probiotic to the pellets if it does not already have one.. or mix the pellet with some grains.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I do Give them Apple cider vinegar twice a week. and the reason that i switched to pellets is not to give them grains anymore, if i mixed grain there is no point of switching to pellets.


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

What is the purposes of the apple cider?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ACV gives the gut a more acidic environment that the bad bacteria do not like, but the good do.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nkloft said:


> I do Give them Apple cider vinegar twice a week. and the reason that i switched to pellets is not to give them grains anymore, if i mixed grain there is no point of switching to pellets.


well you did ask and the grains can tighten it up but I see you're point. as said that is the trade off with using pellets. An abrupt change without a slow switch over can cause perhaps more than normal loose droppings as well.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> well you did ask and the grains can tighten it up but I see you're point. as said that is the trade off with using pellets. An abrupt change without a slow switch over can cause perhaps more than normal loose droppings as well.


It says on the bag don't use grain with pellets , I forgot why bit it says its not recommended


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nkloft said:


> It says on the bag don't use grain with pellets , I forgot why bit it says its not recommended


because they want you to buy and use their product..lol.. you can do what you think is best for you're birds whether that is a grain/pellet mix, pellet only or grain only. allot of pigeon keepers mix it..some don't so it is up to you, Iam not saying you have to do this, it was just a remedy for what you are trying to do and that is tighten up the stool.


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*nk*

im havin the same problem  so dont feel too bad


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

It might take a few more weeks, for the droppings to tightened up.


----------



## fluffmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

one of the most important questions about pigeons...I am having the same problem...good healthy, vibrant birds with watery poops here and there. now there has got to be an answer. something which could "tighten up" the poop as the thread starter remarked.

I think a good pro biotic has a slight effect of tightening up. any body else who agrees with that?

Really missing someone to comment more intelligently on improving digestion in healthy birds.

Thanks


----------



## Pilanka (Apr 10, 2012)

The only reason for this in simple terms is that you could be providing them too much water, but if this is not the case then there is a lot of reasons why this could be happening.


----------



## Pilanka (Apr 10, 2012)

Abnromal internal organ functioning, like an impending PMV attack or may be the pigeons are carriers and could be having loose stools.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pilanka said:


> Abnromal internal organ functioning, like an impending PMV attack or may be the pigeons are carriers and could be having loose stools.


Did you read what the first post said? The poster changed his birds over from one kind of feed to another. It is well known that a sudden change of diet can affect the bird's system, until it becomes accustomed to the change.

What is an 'impending' PMV attack, anyway? If you see symptoms of PMV then they have it, no 'impending' about it. Do you even know what the droppings look like in the first stages of PMV?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

fluffmaster said:


> one of the most important questions about pigeons...I am having the same problem...good healthy, vibrant birds with watery poops here and there. now there has got to be an answer. something which could "tighten up" the poop as the thread starter remarked.
> 
> I think a good pro biotic has a slight effect of tightening up. any body else who agrees with that?
> 
> ...


Well, that isn't the most intelligent comment. If they are healthy, then they won't have digestion problems. 

ACV is good not only for promoting a bacteria-resistant gut, but also in helping the throughput of the digestive system.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fluffmaster said:


> one of the most important questions about pigeons...I am having the same problem...good healthy, vibrant birds with watery poops here and there. now there has got to be an answer. something which could "tighten up" the poop as the thread starter remarked.
> 
> I think a good pro biotic has a slight effect of tightening up. any body else who agrees with that?
> 
> ...


This site and the internet holds allot of information, try doing some research.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pilanka said:


> The only reason for this in simple terms is that you could be providing them too much water, but if this is not the case then there is a lot of reasons why this could be happening.


The birds do drink more water when they are on a pellet diet. which can account for the sloppy droppings when on this type feed..plus the fact that it is a exstruded food and not like a solid grain or seed.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

John_D said:


> Well, that isn't the most intelligent comment. If they are healthy, then they won't have digestion problems.
> 
> ACV is good not only for promoting a bacteria-resistant gut, but also in helping the throughput of the digestive system.


That may be to intelligent an answer to decipher


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Try giving them some flaked charcoal ,it should make their poop solid.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree that with pellets, I have heard that their poops are wetter. That could be it. Also agree that probiotics could help some, and ACV in the water. But I think with pellets, they are going to be more wet.


----------



## fluffmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

John_D said:


> Did you read what the first post said? The poster changed his birds over from one kind of feed to another. It is well known that a sudden change of diet can affect the bird's system, until it becomes accustomed to the change.
> 
> What is an 'impending' PMV attack, anyway? If you see symptoms of PMV then they have it, no 'impending' about it. Do you even know what the droppings look like in the first stages of PMV?


someone told me that in case of a pmv virus lurking in the loft, the birds though vaccinated, do get effected partially and hence the loose droppings. its sort of they have a partial immunity against the disease and dont succumb to its severity.


----------



## fluffmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

and yes...a hot diet in summers can cause the stomach upset...we here in pakistan make it a point of giving up all seeds that "warm up" the birds in winters like safflower, sun flower, green millet,pearl millet, canary seed and many pulses. we instead are encouraged to offer a simpler diet with wheat, corn and "black channas" or black pulse so to say.

Its very obvious that you dont want to give them anything which generates too much heat when digested and I am sure members would agree that several different grains have that extra heating effect


----------



## fluffmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

and yes...too much water provision also holds substance...I have this one sick bird, I call him sick, because he is otherwise healthy but has v loose droppings.

Now I came under a lot of fire at one time for use of homeopathic medicines on birds. And I from my knowledge know that antibiotics if not dosed accurately and specifically are going to do more harm than good.

so I did try these homeo tablets on him and believe me...his poops were normal in just one night. (whenever I wakeup in the morning, I go to see the poops of a sick bird) and I didnt believe my eyes. absolutely rounded firm fresh droppings...infact I could clearly make out how his droppings had tightened up over night with...those watery, chalky ,shreddy droppings in the back ground that he had before I gave him the homeo tablets.

now I do hand feed him to be sure of what he is eating and gave him his 40 ml breakfast of kaytee through a feeding syringe ...and after about 10 mins, saw that the freshest poops after the intake were slightly watery. This confirms that extra water does show down the pipe line...but I dont understand why a normal bird would take extra water by himself?


----------

